# My garage project...



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Getting near the end of my garage "construction", and wanted to share a few pics. The garage is 22' x 24'. The first pic was when we were moving stuff into the house. You can see the shelves and monstosity oil-soaked work bench (and my POS Central Park tractor).

Thanks for looking...
Greg


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh, apologies for the pics...the POS digital cam hates indoor pics. Anyway, this pic is of where the toolbox and air compressor will reside. This is after demolishing the shelves and bench.

Greg


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Heres after the insulation, drywall, primer, and paint.. The air compressor / stereo cabinet is in place, and now it's time to work on the work bench. The speakers were installed in the ceiling.

Greg


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

This is just a pic of the West wall. Rather than just hooking up an air line right at the compressor, I ran two air lines through the walls to a regulator. This is the "tool" regulator (to the left of the Larry Dixon poster, below the window) with an in-line lubricator. I ran another air line through the North wall beside the back door with no lubricator, solely to run an airbrush / cup gun. A 50' air line will also reach the shed in the backyard.

Greg


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Just a pic of the North wall. The "painting" regulator is between the door and the wood shelf.

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks alot better with the dry wall up looks brighter and cleaner.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Heres a pretty much completed pic. The workbench is in place with a small refrigerator (black) on the right side. A 19" TV with cable hook-up, VCR and DVD player was then installed , and all wiring for the TV and stereo system was ran. I then hung 5 flourescent lights in addition to four regular 100 watt bulbs. 

I am currently working on the East wall with drywall and shelves. The idea is to keep the garage as clutter-free as possible. Things like squares, level, jackstands, jack, brooms, etc. are stored out of sight, but easy to get to. All lawn equipment will reside in the shed, unless being worked on. 

I also put a LPG convection heater in the garage (80,000 BTU), and you can see in one of the pics a small electric heater on the workbench. It really seems to help cut down on moisture in the air from the propane...and is centrally located near the stereo, TV components, and hand tools. It's nice to work in 70 degree temps when it's below 0 outside. 

Anyway, thanks for lookin...Been working on it since May 18 of last year, and I just thought some of you might appreciate it better than my better half. She refers to the garage as "my room". LOL

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks REAL nice. Nice job. Been working on my garage, and shed also. MUCH nicer to work in a neat, clean aera.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment. I lived in an apartment for quite awhile, and had no place to do anything. It's still weird having a place to work on something.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice work, Greg. I'm building a pole barn this spring with a walled off shop. You've worked in some really good ideas. 

PS: that's a nice Ford Probe GT you have. I always thought the Probe's styling was a little ahead of it's time. The GT still looks good today, IMO. Almost bought one new back in '92 or '93.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

great job fusion 
Im having a garage built in a few months... The drywall makes a huge difference.. Looks great


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Lookin good Greg! Now you just need a couple of incomplete projects laying on the work bench to break the new shop in.
 

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

It is a chore to keep it clean. I'll go out there just to relax at times. If I cant think of anything constructive to do, I just clean. Also, it seems to keep a clean garage, you pretty much have to tolerate a trashed shed.

Still need to paint the floor too, but havent decided on what paint to use.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Lowes carries special paint for garage and porch floors. You can even add grit or colored speckles to it. I bought a small can for my parent's porch floor that has become discolored. But the weather turned cold before I could use it. I am curious as to how it will hold up compared to the other type floor paints that seem to scratch and chip easily.

Mark


----------

